

What Humans Will Look Like in 100,000 Years - smaili
http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/whats-hot/what-will-humans-look-like-in-100000-years/

======
Someone
Fluff piece. You can make up a story for almost any change you envision. Good
articles would think such stories through; this does not sufficiently do so
(but of course, its conclusion would then be "we don't know")

For example, larger heads would eliminate all natural births, require changes
to the female anatomy to let those heads pass the birth canal, or require huge
changes to the way heads develop after birth. A serious attempt at predicting
the future should have addressed this.

Similarly, why have so much bigger eyes that look like bieng in risk of
dropping out of their sockets if we can fit cameras directly after birth? In
100 millennia, I would expect such cameras to be superior to natural eyes in
every aspect, including the current main stumbling block light sensitivity
range.

And of course, if we will conquer space, one can argue that legs would either
atrophy or become additional hands.

